# Wer rockt hier die Stadt???



## Angelo Berlin (15. November 2002)

Ja also ich wollt dann auch mal was neues anschneiden, damit hier wieder mal was passiert, auch in Anlehnung an Jerry's Musik-Thread.
Wer von euch ist denn hier mal so richtiger Citytrialer? mit Spins Tricks und allem was cool ausssieht...
Wer ist reiner Wettkampffahrer? Mit Naturzeugs, kraftspareneden Techniken und allem was sonst mit Sport zu tun hat...
Und der Rest macht dann vermutlich beides, was sich halt ergibt...

Spassenshalber möchte ich hier mal absichtlich nur diese drei Schubladen anbieten. Ordnet euch mal dort ein... und wie lang ihr das schon macht, also wann ihr euch für eine der positionen entschieden habt und warum, nicht wie lang ihr generell schon trialt! 

So bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. November 2002)

Mal als Anregung, postet typische pix von euch wenn ihr habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (15. November 2002)

also ich bin ehr so der citytrialer, der versucht auch tricks zu machen, die sowiso keiner braucht (bsp. 360 von einer mauer braucht kein wettkampftrialer). gut, für naturtrial (wie bsp felsenmeer) lass ich mich auch begeistern, aber da ich mitten in der stadt wohne, bin ich fast täglich hier unterwegs. das ganze mach ich seit ca 1/2 jahr. tretbunny geht schon fast auf lenkerhöhe (da fehlen noch ca 5 cm), sidehop usw klapptr auch schon. 270-360 von einer lenkerhohen mauer geht auch klar. surge, antipper usw wird auch langsam. nosewheelhop ca 15 stück.


----------



## biketrialer (15. November 2002)

noch bist du citytrialer..........wir werden dich schon noch umerziehen..........widerstand ist zwecklos


----------



## ey-le-an (15. November 2002)

da könntest du recht haben. felsenmeer ist ********geil und bringt gut viel fahrgefühl.
nur der lange weg immer dahin, hmmmm. aber 1x pro wochenende geht normal klar.


----------



## Reini (15. November 2002)

Reiner Citytrialer

Ab und zu mal Natur aber eher nicht....

Bilder kommen vielleicht bald....


----------



## sept (15. November 2002)

CITY


----------



## Trialmatze (15. November 2002)

Ich bin Wettkampffahrer. Das heißt aber net, dass ich net auch in der City fahre. 

Seit ca. 3 Jahren fahre ich Trial. Das vergangene Jahr wettkampf- bzw. naturmäßig und die 2 Jahre davor war ich in der City anzutreffen und bin auf Garagen, Tischtennisplatten etc. rumgehuppt. 

Natur- und Wettkampftrial macht mir aber aufgrund des höheren Schwierigkeitsgrades mehr fun! 

Hier nen ziemlich simples pic. Ist keine besondere Aktion, aber ich hatte gerade kein anderes pic 

Haut rein!
Matze


----------



## billi (15. November 2002)

ich mach alles was spassmacht und lass mich net in "schupladen" eiteilen !


----------



## Jerry (15. November 2002)

Jojo, ich zählen mich mal zu beiden!
Bevor ich in Leipzig war, bin ich überzeugter Citytrial gewesen, dann hab ich aber erkannt das man mehr Fahrgfühl bei Natutrial bekommt. Naja nu mach ich beides. Sprich hier zu Hause klappern wir alle möglichen Sachen ab. Leider haben die uns einen super Naturtrial abgerissen 

Momentan versuche ich wieder ein paar naschi trix zu lernen, damit man etwas rumpressen kann!

Somit bin ich halt im Gelände und in der City unterwegs und ich denke auch die Mischung machts! 

Jerry


----------



## TheGodfather (15. November 2002)

Reiner CityTrialer!

Wie heißt eigentlich der Trick wo man zwei 180* Drehungen aneinanderreiht? 360* tailwip? Naja schaut aufjedenfall saugeil aus wenn man den von nem metergap macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (15. November 2002)

360 tailwhip 
hast du n rotor an deim trial mtb oder wie?  Der trick 360er von ner mauer heisst glaub ich helicopter oder so. Is ja auch egal wie der heisst.. ne Drehung halt  
"Kuck mal, der hat voll die Drehung gemacht, hast du das gesehen?!"  

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. November 2002)

Ich auchmal 

Wettkampf irgendwie aber Show komtm glaube nich zu kurz...

Trainieren für Wettkampf tu ich eh die meiste zeit inner City... naja... solala 


Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. November 2002)

@godfather

Also der Trick aus der 180 Kombi heißt am Boden "Rock-Walk", wenn du das als Abgang von der Kante benutzt, kenne ich keine Bezeichnung, aber ein Helicopter ist was anderes:

du stehst parallel zur Kante als würdest du seitlich runter wollen. Allerdings machst du beim Absprung ne Drehung und zwar mit dem Heck von der Kante Weg aber du springst mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig ab, das ist der entscheidende Unterschied!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. November 2002)

Irgendwo muß allerdings beides das selbe sein ob Helikopter oder 360er beides is ne 360Grad drehung egal ob man paralel von beiden Räder gleichzeitig oder frontal und das Hinterrad zuerst 180 Rumschwenkt und dann den rest im Flug.

Ronny


----------



## justusjonas (16. November 2002)

naturtrial ist extrem schwul.
könnte ammok laufen wenn ich spinner mit haut enger hose sehe  das sieht so ******** aus.
das ist auch der grund das der trial sport so unbeliebt ist.
welche zuschauer interesiert es wenn schwuchteln in einem bach rumhüpfen.
der trialsport wird vielleicht beliebter wenn sich so was wie die redbull battel etabliert.


----------



## Trialmatze (16. November 2002)

Das ist zugleich der größte und dümmste Mist, den ich jeh gehört habe! 

1. Bei Wettkämpfen fahren vielleicht ca. 15 % der Fahrer mit solchen recht geschmacksträchtigen Anzügen und der Rest mit passender Trialkleidung, sprich T-Shirt oder Trikot und ner Jeans bzw. Trainingshose.

2. Solltest du mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten, denn keiner der Jungs, die solche Anzüge tragen sind schwul und wenn es doch der Fall sein sollte, dann solltest du dich in Tolleranz üben!

3. Der wettkampfmäßige Trialsport ist keineswegs unbeliebt! Ich denke auch nicht, dass es am Aussehen der Fahrer liegt, die den Trialsport in's negative ziehen könnten, sondern eher an arroganten Ideoten, die Bänke und sonstige Gegenstände zerstören und eventuell noch rumpöpeln!

4. Wage ich zu behaupten, dass du in der Hinsicht völlig unwissend bist und wahrscheinlich auch bei noch keinem Contest warst, denn sonst würdest du hier nicht einen solchen ignoraten Post verfassen. 

Und 5. solltest du hier nicht solche Reden schwingen, sondern dann dafür sorgen, dass ne Art Red Bull Contest mal in Deutschland ausgetragen wird. 
Und nur zu deiner Information...Stephen Maeder von biketrials.com ist dort auch mitgefahren und er ist wohl eher als Naturtrialer bekannt!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. November 2002)

für dich mal nich so auf justusjonas. Dass die engen Hosen der Grund für die Unbeliebtheit des Trialsports sind ist Schwachsinn! Beim CC fahren ALLE mit hautengen Hosen und Trikots rum und CC ist trotzdem sehr populär und wird gefördert. 

Was ******** is, sind Leute wie du, die ihre Art (citytrial) als die einzig wahre hinstellen und alles andere runtermachen. Citytrial is ne zwangsläufige Weiterentwicklung des Trialsports. Man kann ja mit seinem Bike trialen wo man will und nicht jeder hat nen Naturspot zum fahren. Klar erreicht man mit einem Contest in der Stadt, auf grossen öffentlichen Plätzen, Messen etc. mehr als mit Meisterschaften in einem verschlafenen, unbekannten Ort am A... der Welt (s. Deutsche Meisterschaft 2002). Aber Trial hat nunmal seinen Urspung in der Natur. Und Leute die nur city fahren und grosse Sprüche klopfen wie toll sie sind und fahren können, kacken meistens ohne Ende ab, wenn sie mal was natürliches fahren. 

Also ma schön langsam reiten und bisschen mehr toleranz.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## biketrialer (16. November 2002)

dann sind halt alle naturtrialer halt schwul,......is mir auch egal dann bin ich halt schwul........ich fahr trotzdem naturtrial weils mehr fun macht ......
gruss an alle "schwulen" naturtrialer 
toto


----------



## sept (16. November 2002)

@ justus man 
deine meinung iss wirklich nicht sehr toll find ich. ok ich geb zu ich find diese engen trial anzüge auch nich toll aber na und man hauptsache trial  ich find grade weil trial nich so populär iss sollten sich wenigsten die trialer unter einander nich runtermachen 
denk mal drüber nach 

und um zum themer zurück zukommen ich fahr eigetlich nur trial und geb zu dass ich aufn wettkampf abkacken würde aber iss mir auch egal ich fahr aus  spaß an der sache .... 
so     *Trial for live *


----------



## justusjonas (16. November 2002)

hast wohl auch ne strampelhose was. (getroffene hunde bellen)
trialen ist eine der beliebtesten sportarten weltweit.
wettkampf trialen ist langweilig und uninteresant.
ich als spinner werde es wohl kaum schafen einen kontest zu org. .
heil hura trialen ist wunderbar


----------



## ChrisKing (16. November 2002)

mei du bist so lächerlich. Lästerst end über Wettkampf-/Naturtrial ab, aber hast auf deiner homepage die Termine für die ODM. Macht nich son Sinn irgendwie.


----------



## billi (16. November 2002)

wiedermal so ein dummer spruch von dir !!

wie alt bist du eigentlich ? 12 ?

zu dir passen solche sprüche ---->

"Der einzige Weg, der zum Wissen führt, ist Tätigkeit"

"Es gehört schon eine Menge Wissen dazu, sich über das Ausmaß der eigenen Unwissenheit klar zu werden"

"Es ist besser, sein Wissen zu verheimlichen, als seine Dummheit zu offenbaren"


----------



## ey-le-an (16. November 2002)

@justusjonas

ein scheiss geschwätz. es gibt sowiso nur sehr wenige trialer, wenn wir da noch anfangen uns gegenseitig dumm von der seite anzumachen, ist das mist. die wenigen trialer sollten versuchen sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen und was normalerweise sowiso üblich ist, höflich und tolerant sein und nicht gewisse gruppen im bereich trial zu outen.
achja, ich war heute in schatthausen und habe marco hösel zugeschaut, rate mal was der anhatte: knallenge lange radlerhose und trikot. seine freundin war auch dabei, also vermutlich auch nicht schwul.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. November 2002)

wie war denn das Wetter so in schatthausen? Ich wollt eigentlich auch vorbeikommen, aber laut wetter.de sahs nich so doll aus, Regen..

Chris


----------



## ey-le-an (16. November 2002)

@ biketrialer

es hat geschifft wie die sau, aber das scheint marco hösel und jan göhrig nichts ausgemacht zu haben. die beiden sind sonstwo rumgehüpft, da würd ich nicht mal fahren, wenns trocken wäre. oben bei den felsen war überall meterweise schlamm aber unten in der halle wars geil.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. November 2002)

Mist jetze wollt ich mir mal Videos von deiner Site saugen und geht nix... ich wollt mal gucken was denn iner City so anspruchslos ist?

uninteressant hmm naja manchmal muß ich auchmal Naturtrialvideos angucken aber viele sind wirklich uninteressant. Fahr abermal aufm Wettkampf da wirst schnell entdecken das der Reiz darin liegt besser als der Andere zu sein! Alle leute die einmal bei nem Wettkampf waren sind irgednwann kurz danach mitgefahren. damals da bin ich so gefahren wohw was hohes Hochgesprungen geil nu klettere ich wieder runter oder umgedreht. Aber das is irgendwie langweilig oder?

Probiers mal aus und stell ncih solche Vorurteile auf!

Ich sage ehmal das die guten Citytrialer auch Wettkämpfe fahren oder schonmal gefahren sind, wenigstens einmal. Welcher Citytrialer keinen gefahren ist oder abgebrochen hat weilers nicht gebacken bekommen hat ist inner City... naja ich will jetze keinen vonner seite anmachen oderso! Macht wie ihr denkt! 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. November 2002)

@ ey le an 
Regen is ********... unter der Überdachung bin ich auch schon mal gefahren, is geil. Kisten, Paletten, Kabeltrommeln.. 

bist du eigentlich der der mal mim Toto im felsenmeer dabei war?


----------



## ey-le-an (16. November 2002)

jo, habe einen schwarzen 3er bmw und ein weißes echo es3. ihr wart zu zweit da mit ner c-klasse und habt ein koxx und ein crescent. richtig? fabian war an dem tag auch dabei, heute waren max und fabian auch in schatthausen.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. November 2002)

jo genau


----------



## Reini (17. November 2002)

ihr müsst ja im geld  schwimmen 
c-klassen
bmw....


----------



## ey-le-an (17. November 2002)

zum thema bmw:
1. nur 318i
2. nur baujahr 1992 (e36 limo)
3. mittlerweile über 225000 km
4. GERADE GUT GENUG, UM MEIN WUNDERSCHÖNES ES3 BEFÖRDERN ZU DÜRFEN
ähh, bmw rulez auch (keine mängel bei 225tsd km)


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. November 2002)

Da haste aber glück  Es gibt auch leute die haben die motoren nach 60tkm hin aber hauptsache Spaß! 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (17. November 2002)

Hm, bin auch kein Freund von engen Hosen, aber wenn der Justusjonas diesen Redbull Battle so geil findet, sollte er sich vielleicht eher ein BMX kaufen. Hab da mal ein paar Vidz gesehen. Was ein Trialbike auf ein paar Quaterpipes verloren hat ist unklar. Das ist keineswegs geil, sondern eher langweilig. Dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt, dass wir "Im-Bach-Rumhüpfer" den Typen auch in der City locker in die Tasche stecken, das ist bei solchen "Maul-Aufreißern" meistens der Fall.


----------



## Jerry (17. November 2002)

Ich hatte ja mal ähnlich gedacht wie der Jonas. Alle Nautrtrialer sind Strampelanzu Traäger. Aber dann war ich aufm Wettkampf und siehe da nur wenig in Stramplern. HAb ich mich da gefreut 
Dann hab ich auch wenige Wochen später ein paar der Leute kennengelernt und die waren echt gut drauf (tragen allerdings keinen Strampler) - an der Stelle Gruß nach Leipzig und Dessau und Weißenfels  . 
Weiterhin haben die leute im Strampler echt was drauf (http://www.2-wheel-society.de/ausflueg/2002/apriltojuli_1.htm zieh dir das mal rein).
Also das Motto lautet: "Akzeptiere und tolleriere sie und bau die Vorurteile bei einem Wettkampfbesuch ab!"

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (17. November 2002)

@Jerry 
Thomas Dürrhauer is das, von dem du den namen nich weisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (17. November 2002)

Bidde wat? Da haste dich verguckt, Chris.
Das ist Jan Göhrig.

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (17. November 2002)

ja, dass das rechts der Göhrig is weiss ich auch. Ich meinte den Fahrer links daneben, dass is Thomas Dürrhauer. Kann ja sein dass dessen Name (Nachname) nich bekannt war.

Chris


----------



## Jerry (17. November 2002)

Danke. Muss ich mal updaten, aber bin momentan zu faul 

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (17. November 2002)

@justusjohann: ich habe keine engen strampelhosen die hatte ich zwar mal als baby an aber jetzt trage ich beim trialen stinke normal ALDI trainingshosen!
wenn du nunmal naturtrial hassen tust dann, ich dir net helfen dann bleib halt in der city und kiffe weiter, naturtrial und strampelhosen sind mir totzdem lieber als citytrial und kiffen.....

@biketrialer: ich bin wieder ins schlomland zurückgekehrt, das wetter geht doch hier....
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (17. November 2002)

jo servus! wetter war ganz ok in den letzten Tagen. Aber hat auch mal ne zeit lang dauernd gepisst


----------



## Trialmatze (17. November 2002)

@ Chris

Ach so meintest du das...alles klar, da hab ich wieder was mißverstanden.

Wer ist denn Thomas überhaupt? Ich mein gut, ich hab ihn öfters bei der ODM und bei der DM rumschnippen sehen, aber ich kenne ihn net wirklich. Hat der schonmal was krasses gerissen? Titel? Gehört der schon zu den Älteren? Fährt der mit stefan Lange im gleichen verein?

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (17. November 2002)

der Thomas gehört schon eher zum älteren Semester, war 2000 deutscher meister in der Master Spur 26". Was er davor so gewonnen hat weiss ich nich..
Jo der is wie stefan lange bei Melsungen.

Chris


----------



## Trialmatze (17. November 2002)

Hat Stefan seine Freundin noch?  (nur Spaß)

Krass, so schlecht ist der Thomas ja dann gar net mit seinem Megamo unterwegs. Den muss ich mal fahren sehen. Vielleicht fährt der ja nächste Saison wieder ODM mit...

Wir müssen uns aber auch mal unbedingt treffen. Am besten mit eurer Felsenmeercrew. Vielleicht können wir ja mal was einrichten.
Notfalls sehen wir uns halt bei der DM, oder?

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (17. November 2002)

jo die Freundin vom Stefan is nich übel  Hab ich auf der WM in thalheim zum ersten mal gesehen. "wow, Holla die Waldfee!" dacht ich mir, als die da durch die Sektionen gelaufen is 

jo wir müssen uns echt mal treffen. Nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder Wettkämpfe, dann sehen wir uns spätestens auf der DM. 

Chris


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. November 2002)

Meine Fresse, da ist man mal ein Wochenende nicht zu haus und der thread hier explodiert!

1. Thomas Dürrhauer wohnt hier in Berlin und ab und an fahr ich mal mit ihm. ist schon etwas älter (32 glaub ich) fährt dafür aber auch EM in der Elite-Klasse. Sehr netter umgänglicher mensch, jeder sollte einen haben... lol

2. Ich fahr zwar kien Naturtrial, aber hab echt Respekt vor allen die es tun und in Wettkämpfen zum Einsatz bringen. Sicher ist der Style-Faktor bei den Wettkampftrialern in der City etwas geringer, aber das machen die mit ner Schweinekondition und Genauigkeit wieder wett...

3. Also es haben sich jetzt erst 3 oder 4 Leutchen zu meinem Thema geäußert, also bitte hier nochmal die Chance:

Wo fahrt ihr? seit wann? warum? und foto! mal schauen obs klappt...


----------



## Reini (18. November 2002)

Na dann meld ich mich mal genauer 

Wo: Wien
Seit wann fahr: ca 11 Monate
Warum:
Weil es geil ist
Bild hab ich leider keine...oja hab doch eins

Is aber schon alt
da war ich froh als ich dort auf die Bank raufgekommen bin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. November 2002)

hier noch mal n Bild von Thomas D. aus B.


----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2002)

" Hallo Thomas! "  

@ Chris

Also auf der DM war es richtig krass mit Stefans girlfriend. Da hat sich ne richtige Traube drum gebildet.
Es gab sogar jemanden, der meinte, dass er Stefan die Freundin wegnimmt (Spaß)...an dieser Stelle Schönen Gruß an Herrn Oswald...nicht du Ronny 

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)

der ronny...

auf der DM hab ich die ja auch gesehen, fand die aber nich so toll, die is so end dünn irgendwie


----------



## sept (18. November 2002)

ich hatte auf der berlin tour auch das vergnügen mit dem thomas mal zu sprechen er war echt nett und hat meine fragen echt vernünftig beantwortet (wenn man bedenkt son kleiner unerfahrener bängel nervt ein mit fragen )
und was er drauf hatte RESPEKT ich bin immer noch erstaunt was er fürn soften fahrstil hatte *träum*


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Ich weiß schon wendu meisnt Matze... hätt ich auch an keinen anderen gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)

ach das war gar nich ronny, der da so Interesse gezeigt hat?


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Naja bei den Leipzigern gibts nen Mike O. ist halt nen Matscho 

ich meine Interesse vieleicht aber chancen... ?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)

chancen - kann doch sein.. wer weiss wie die so drauf is. Vielleicht nimmt die jeden der bei 3 nich aufm Baum is


----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2002)

Oh......da habsch ja was angerichtet.....was....? Mike nen Matscho? Aber dann eher nen Matscho ohne Erfolg 

Ach Ronny und Stefans Freundin ich versuch mir das gerade mal bidlich vorzustellen  

Is nur Spaß Ronny...bei solchen Veranstaltungen geht es ja um Trialer und Bikes. Auch wenn da hübsche Mädels rumspringen....das muss Nebensache sein! Sonst passieren Dir solche Ausrutscher wie in Borna    Das nächste Mal fang ich dein Rad auf und hau ab 

Ich glaube net das Stefans Freundin (wie heißt denn die gute?) jeden nimmt, der nich bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist....dann hätte Mike ja chancen 

Außerdem ist sie Stefan immer schön hinterhergestiefelt!

Na gut.......in diesem Sinne......sucht Euch ne Freundin.... Obwohl...das muss ich gerade sagen...i hab ja selber keine  

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)




----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2002)

Halt mal den Ball flach, Plumplori 

Ich geh nun raus...


----------



## aramis (18. November 2002)

Naja, ein Matcho ist der Mike nicht unbedingt, aber bei ihm setzt eben das Gehirn aus wenn irgendwo ein hübsches Mädel rumspringt.
Aber ansonsten ist das schon ein korrekter Junge.
Er wäre bestimmt stolz, wenn er wüsste, dass er im Trialforum Gesprächsthema ist. 

@Matze:
Wegen dem Treffen, das wäre wohl am 30.12. Ich nehme mal an, ihr kommt am Samstag, wenn alles klappt mit deinem Rad. Wir haben ein paar nette neue Sachen entdeckt, werden also wohl nicht den ganzen Tag auf dem Gelände versauern. Vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Dresdener mehr.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Ara am 30.12 Wo? Wer? Was? 

Wenn André's Fuß bis dahin in ordnung ist kommwer auch! 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (18. November 2002)

Da kommen Morelli und Matze nach Leipzig. Wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn ihr auch kommen würdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Ach der Oinuch kommt da 

jo und was geht da dann ab und gehts früh genug los? nich des das da erst 13.00 oderso losgeht denn du weißt wir essen zeitig! 

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (18. November 2002)

Was geht denn ab in Leipzig am 30.12? 


Jerry, der informiert sein will


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Oki... Silverstervorabendtrial am 30.12. das ganze forum in Leipzig 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2002)

Stopp, stopp, stopp! 
Vom 30.12. weiß ich aber nix. Der Morelli kommt in nicht mehr ganz zwei Wochen, was dann wohl der 30.11 ist.

Da bin ich dann dabei, wenn Aramis nen Käufer für mein Tune VR findet  

Die Gabel und die Bremse habe ich sozusagen schon und nun fehlt mir noch die 180er Scheibe und das neue Vorderrad. Das Geld hätte ich aber nur durch den Verkauf meines Vorderrades 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Bike bis dahin hinbekommen habe...

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Naja hauptdsache Andres Fuß ist in ordnung!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (18. November 2002)

Meiner einer sucht ein neues VR! Erzähl mal wieviel und Daten!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (18. November 2002)

@ Jerry

Du wärst meine Rettung!  

Es handelt sich um eine roteloxierte Tune Mig 75 Nabe! Darüberhinaus eine Sun 0° XC Felge (breiter als X517, somit richtig gut für Trial bei 434g und 23,4mm Breite), DT-Comp Speichen und rote Alunippel. 
Das Laufrad hat keine Höhen- oder Seitenschläge und ist 28 Loch radial eingespeicht. Es war nur ca. ein halbes Jahr benutzt worden!
Ich würde es gern selbst behalten, aber ich rüste auf Scheibe um....
Der Neupreis liegt bei etwa 150-160 Euro...

80 Euro hätte ich schon gern noch, da es wie gesagt super in Schuss ist. Hast du Interesse?

Bilder sende ich Dir gern per mail zu, falls du Interesse zeigst. 
Wie sieht es aus, Jerry? 

Kommst du auch am 30.11 nach LE? Würde mich sehr freuen! 

Matze


----------



## aramis (18. November 2002)

Oh,
danke Matze.
Ich meinte natürlich den 30.11.


----------



## Reini (18. November 2002)

wenn das ganze trial forum kommen soll nehmts mich im vorbeifahren auch gleich mit....
ist kaum ein umweg


----------



## Jerry (18. November 2002)

Bis jetzt liegt bei mir noch nix an! Also das würde passen. Ich frag mal den Christoph und Steve noch und dann passt das schon!

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (19. November 2002)

also bock hätt ich schon und zeit auch, hab da nämlich urlaub, is recht weit........vielleicht krieg ich den diesel von meinem vater dann geht das bestimmt klar
toto


----------



## Angelo Berlin (19. November 2002)

Wir müssen hier leider am Samstag arbeiten, sonst wären Marco und ich bestimmt auch gern vorbeigekommen...


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2002)

ich wohn zwar bissl weit weg, aber Bock hätt ich ebenfalls! Wenn schon so ne art forumstreffen is... wo genau in Leipzig?


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. November 2002)

Uihuihui... da habsch ja was angerichtet 

Für soviel leute is vieleicht garnix in Leipzig genuch da... zum biken...

Aber fätt währs schon 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (19. November 2002)

@ Chris und toto

das wäre der absolute Hammer, wenn Ihr auch kommt! Wir würden uns da riesig freuen! Versucht es bidde einzurichten.
Was wir wo machen entscheiden wir meistens vor Ort aber Fakt ist, dass ich immer erst zum Hauptbahnhof fahre und von dort aus zu den Spots. 
Wenn Ihr nach LE kommen solltet, dann kommt auch zum HBF. Von dort würde ich Euch abholen und dann fahren wir zu den Spots. 
Den Hauptbahnhof werdet ihr auch bestimmt finden, obwohl Leipzig für Neulinge doch recht groß ist 

Ich muss zugeben, dass es schwieriger ist mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs zu sein, aber es macht umso mehr Spaß! 
Die trialspots dürften auch jedem zusagen, da eine große Vielfalt vorhanden ist.

Also wie schon gesagt, ich und Ronny, Aramis....würde sich freuen (ich darf doch mal für Euch mitsprechen )

@Jerry

Auch Ihr seid stets erwünscht. Wenn Du mit dem Chritoph vorbeikommst, dann wäre das ebenfalls eine Bereicherung in Sachen Spaß...außerdem will ich Euch mal wieder fahren sehen 

@  Angelo Berlin 

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht beim nächsten Mal...vielleicht kannst du da sogar den Thomas mitbringen, wenn der Bock hat 

CU,
Matze


----------



## aramis (19. November 2002)

Hm, da würd ich mal sagen Regina, Naturkundemuseum und evtl Gelände, das übliche eben. Da muss man zwar ein wenig Radeln, aber das passt schon.
Hoffentlich spielt da das Wetter mit.

//cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

